

Shadershop – programming GPU shaders by direct manipulation - revorad
http://tobyschachman.com/Shadershop

======
emsy
It's a shame that education focuses so much on the symbolic representation
rather than the visual (at least here in Germany). My girlfriend is a teacher
at a school that has digital whiteboards in every classroom. But according to
her, the biggest advantage for her colleagues is that it needn't be cleaned
manually.

I'd argue that even the pupils that have a problem with the symbolic
representation would probably understand the visual concept. The next problem
is to convert visual understanding into grades.

------
dcre
Ctrl + 1 - 4 in the demo loads the examples from the post.

~~~
Cerium
Yes, and the little gear shows the cool part.

------
TallboyOne
This is SO cool... I could watch these videos for hours. Do you know when you
will release the others?

------
bbrks
Submitted a few pull requests, hopefully they get accepted!

Definitely a very cool tool.

------
archlight
this is gem

